# Good list of free security software



## min0 lee (Jan 4, 2010)

Probably the Best Free Security List in the World


> This outstanding list has been compiled by one of our senior security editors, Antti Koponen.  The products are listed with the best free products first (non-free products are always at the bottom of each category), as judged by Antti. Antti's current choices for real-time protection on his XP desktop and Vista laptop have been marked with ►. Other noteworthy products used by Antti have been marked with ♦, and Antti's favourite malware detection/removal tools with ⇒.




*Realtime protection (on-access)*

*Anti-virus:*
Avira AntiVir 
Avast! 
AVG Anti-Virus Free 
PcTools Free 
Rising 
Panda cloudantivirus 
Microsoft Security Essentials 
Twister (not free, lifelong licence)

*Anti-malware:*
DriveSentry 
 Spyware Doctor Starter Edition (Google pack) 
Spyware terminator 
Rising PC doctor 
IObit 360 
Windows Defender
SpyCatcher Express

*Security suite (anti-virus, anti-malware and firewall):*
McAfee Internet Security Suite (AOL) 
Comodo


*Scanners (on-demand)*

*AV-Scanners:*
Kaspersky AVP Tool 
Norton Security Scan (Google pack) 
Bitdefender free 
a-squared 
Hitman Pro  (quick)
ClamWin 
Arcabit microscan 
MWAV (no removal)
Sophos Threat Detection Test (no removal)

*Anti-malware scanners:*
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 
Superantispyware 
Ad-Aware 
Spybot S&D 
The Cleaner 
Systweak Advanced System Protector  
Prevx (quick, no removal)
Spy Sweeper (no removal)
Spyware Doctor (no removal)
CA antispyware (no removal)

*Portable antivirus/antimalware:* (can be used eg. with a Windows boot cd)
a2 portable
DrWeb cureit 
VIPRE Rescue 
Norman malware cleaner
Trendmicro Sysclean 
ClamWin portable

*Multi-AV scanners:*
Multi-AV Scanning Tool (Read all comments before trying!)
Multi-AV scan

*AV definition files:*
Avira 

*AV Rescue CD:*
F-Secure
Avira
Kaspersky 
BitDefender
DrWeb 
more 

*Rootkit-detection:*
F-secure blacklight 
Gmer 
AVZ, AVZ database
Rootrepeal 
Unhackme  (fully functional evaluation version)
Gmer: mbr-rootkit 
Rootkitty 
Sanity check 
Radix 
more programs here,   here   and here

*Heuristic Malware scanner:*
Mandiant

*Memory scanner:*
Threatexpert memoryscanner


*Tools for virus removal*

*Tools for most common viruses:*
F-secure easyclean
McAfee Stinger 
Avast virus cleaner 
MS Malicious Software Removal Tool 
Avira AntiVir Removal Tool
Combofix 

*Removal tools for specific viruses:*
BitDefender
Kaspersky
F-Secure
Symantec
Panda Software

*Malware removal:*
Subratam
Atribune
Malware Removal


*Online-scanners*

*File scanning with several scanners:*
Virustotal
Jotti
Virscan
Novirusthanks (also link scanning)
Filterbit
Viruschief

*Online-scanners:*
F-Secure
BitDefender
BitDefender qscan (quick)
Eset
Panda Software (quick)
CA
OneCare
Trendmicro
VirusChaser
Comodo
a-squared
Kaspersky (no removal)
Symantec (no removal)
Mcafee (no removal)

*Online sandbox:*
Threatexpert
Sunbelt Sandbox
CIMA
Anubis
Norman Sandbox
Joebox


*Firewalls*

*Limited versions of commercial firewalls:*
Agnitum Outpost
Online Armor
Zonealarm 
Sunbelt Kerio 

*Versatile Firewalls:*
PCTools 
Comodo
Privatefirewall
Jetico 
Webroot 
NetVeda Safety.Net 
Filseclab

* Simple firewalls (inbound only):*
Ghostwall 

*Gateways:*
Untangle


*HIPS*

*Behaviour blocker:*
ThreatFire 

*Classical strong HIPS:*
Real time defender 
EqSecure 3.41, (Alcyon ruleset) 
Dynamic Security Agent 
Netchina S3 HIPS (Download  here.) 
System Safety Monitor 
Winpooch 
Malware Defender (not free, lifelong licence)

*Classical lightweight HIPS:*
Winpatrol 
System shields 
Arovax Shield 

*Anti-keylogger:*
Snoopfree
Zemana (not free)

*Registry protection:*
MJ Registry Watcher 

*Anti-executable:*
Process Guard
Trust-no-exe

*Drive firewall:*
SensiveGuard 
CoreForce 

*File/Folder Monitoring Software:*
Tiny Watcher 
SilentNight Inspector 
FileChecker 
FileMap by BB 

*Anti Dialer:*
A-Squared Anti Dialer
Dialer shields  


*System hardening-HIPS*

*System & Program Files Protection:*
System Protect 

*Drive-by-download blocker:*
Haute secure (IE)
F-Secure Exploit Shield (IE, Firefox)

*Memory firewall:*
Comodo memory firewall 

*Address space randomization:*
WehnTrust  

*USB-firewall:*
Net Studio USB FireWall


*System hardening*

*Hardening tools:*
Invincible Windows
Harden-It 
Secure-It 
SafeXP 
XPantispy 
Security & Privacy Complete
Seconfig XP
Samurai 
Windows Worms Doors Cleaner 

*USB-autorun cleaning*
Flash disinfector 

*USB-autorun disabling*
Panda USB and AutoRun Vaccine

*Script protection:*
Script Defender 
ScripTrap 
No Script (Firefox)

*SRP (Software Restriction Policy):*
instructions 1 
instructions 2 
PGS - Pretty Good Security 

*Adding user rights:*
Sudo for windows 
suDown

*Limiting user rights:*
Windows Steadystate 
SuRun

*Determining user rights:*
Privbar

*Running program with dropped rights:* 
DropMyRights.net
PsExec 
StripMyRights
1-defender 


*Sandboxing/virtualization*

*Sandboxing (for browsers/IM/etc):*
Sandboxie 
GeSWall 
Defencewall (very cheap)
AppGuard (not free)

*System virtualization:*
Returnil 
Powershadow 2.6  (Key) 
Shadow Defender (not free, lifelong licence)

*Rollback software:*
Rollback Rx (not free)
Firstdefence-ISR (not free)
Eaz-fix (not free)

*Desktop virtualization:*
Mojopac
Icore

*Virtual players:*
VmWare player, VmWare converter,  EasyVMX converter
moka5 live PC + Fearless Browser

*Virtualization software:*
VMWare
VirtualBox
VirtualPC
VMToolkit

*Portable OS:*
Ubuntu linux


*Vulnerability scanning*

*Windows-system security analyzing:*
MS Baseline Security Analyzer 
Nessus 
Belarc Advisor
Protector Plus

*Windows-system security analyzing (OS+installed programs):*
Secunia 
F-secure health check 

*Installed programs:*
several here 

*Searching for drivers:*
several here 


*Browser security*

*Anti-phishing/malware browser plugins:*
WOT 
McAfee Siteadvisor 
PcTools Browserdefender
Netcraft toolbar 
Bitdefender anti-phishing 
Sitehound 
Web Security Guard 
RGguard 
TrendProtect
Comodo Verification Engine 

*Real-time link scanning:*
AVG Linkscanner 
Finjan SecureBrowsing 

*Manual link scanning:*
LinkScanner 
Dr.Web plug-in 

*Anti-phishing Firefox plugins:*
IDND 
ShowIP

*Ad blocking:*
Adblock Plus (Firefox) Finland 1, Finland 2, Easylist 
TACO 
Ad Muncher (not free)

*Pop-up blockers:*
PanicWare Pop-Up Stopper 
EMS Free Surfer


*IP-blocking/hardening*

*Blacklists for Explorer:*
Spyware Blaster

*Proxy+blacklist:* 
SquidGuard

*Host File management:*
Hostsman 
HostsXpert 
B.I.S.S. Host Manager

*Host files (blocking malware and advertisements):*
hostsfile.mine.nu - Hosts File Project - Download
http://www.hosts-file.net/
Blocking Unwanted Parasites with a Hosts File

*Caching/filtering and blocking pseudo-DNS server:*
DNSKong

*Internal proxies:*
Proxomitron + JD list 
IdnWebShield

*External proxies:*
Freecap 
Socscap

*Better DNS:*
OpenDNS
Comodo DNS

*IP-blocking:*
Peer Guardian 2

*Parental control:*
Kidzui
K9 Web Protection


*Spam filters*

SpamAssassin 
SpamCop 
Spamihilator 
SPAMfighter 
Comodo Antispam 
Mailwasher 
Spam Manager


*Privacy*

*Free VPN connection:*
Hotspot shield 
UltraVPN 
Aloneweb 
Loki 

*Free online proxy:*
Ninjacloak 
Zend2 
Proxybrowsing 
Proxify 

*Anonymous browsers:*
XeroBank 
OperaTor 

*Anonymous browsing tools:*
Foxyproxy 
Tor 
JAP

*Detection of web bugs:*
Ghostery (Firefox)

*Control referrers:*
Refcontrol (Firefox)

*Secure HTTPS server:*
Perspectives (Firefox)

*Cookie-control:*
Cookie monster 
CookieSafe (Firefox) 
CS lite (Firefox) 
Cookie culler (Firefox)
Foxyproxy 

*LSO killing:*
BetterPrivacy (Firefox)

*Key scrambling:*
KeyScrambler Personal 

*Virtual keyboard:*
Trendmicro Transaction Guard (Java, with spyware protection)
Neo's safekeys

*Password management:*
Lastpass 
Passwordmaker 
Password Safe 
RoboForm 
RoboForm2Go (portable) 
Keepass 
Any password
Secure login (Firefox)

*Protection against search data profiling:*
Trackmenot (Firefox)

*E-mail encryption:*
PGPFreeware
Comodo SecureEmail 

*VPN sofware:*
Logmein Hamachi 
Comodo EasyVPN 


*Checking your own ip:*
Show My IP
IP Adress

*Browsing without a trace:*
Portable Firefox 
Browzar


*System monitoring*

*System monitoring and diagnostic:*
PC Wizard 
System info for Windows (SIW) 
What's Running 
Change Analysis Diagnostic tool (Microsoft) 
Eset SysInspector
EVEREST Home Edition
Anvir task manager
Rsit (new files etc)

*Process/startup/etc scanners:*
ProcessExplorer 
Autoruns 
Silent runners 
Run Scanner
Process Hacker

*Autorun/startup/etc scanners with analyzing help:*
HijackThis (analyzing help here, and here)
a2 HiJackFree ( analyzing help here) 
Kaspersky GSI 
Security Task Manager 
Runalyzer 
Dart Bit

*Realtime process monitoring:*
Process monitor

*Searching files and processes:*
File Research Center - Find out what's really running on your PC! (+ process scanning)
ProcessLibrary.com - The online resource for process information!
FileAdvisor | The Best Search Engine for Identifying Software Files - Bit9 

*Checksum calculation:*
Md5summer 
Hashcalc 
Hashtab


*Network traffic monitoring*

*Port checking:*
ActivePorts 
TcpView
 CurrPorts+IPNetInfo

*Botnet diagnosis:*
Trendmicro RUBotted 

*Network traffic monitoring:*
Netmeter 
F-secure web trail 

*Network traffic analyzing:*
Wireshark 
NetworkMiner 
Nmap
Cain & Abel
IpSniffer
Microsoft Network Monitor
Analyzer

*NIDS*
Snort


*System cleaning*

*Versatile cleanup tool:*
RegRun Reanimator 

*Process killing:*
ProcX (+many anti-rootkit software)

*File shredders:*
Eraser 
UltraShredder 
File Shredder

*File killing:*
KillBox
Brute force uninstaller  (guide)
Unlocker 
FileASSASSIN
Avenger (Only for *EXPERTS*!!)

*Killing registry entries:*
RegASSASSIN

*Device&driver analyzing:*
ServiWin 
Pserv.cpl

*Registry editing:*
Registrar lite 
Regalyzer 
RegSearch

*System cleaning:*
CCleaner 
Advanced System Care
Easy Cleaner 
RegSeeker 
Tweaknow RegCleaner 
ATF-Cleaner 
CleanUP! 
PureRa 

*Collection of tools:*
Mztweak 

*Alternate data streams:*
ADSSpy 
Assasin G13 
Lads

*Uninstallers:*
Revo uninstaller 
Zsoft uninstaller 
Add/Remove Pro 
Install Rite 
EMB uninstaller 

*MRU-list deleting:*
MRU-Blaster

*Removing unwanted parts of preinstalled Windows/software:*
PC Decrapifier
Office 2007 remover
AV removal (many tools)
AV removal 2 (many tools)


*Data rescue*

*File rescuing from Usb-drive/hard disk:*
PC Inspector File Recovery 
Avira UnErase

*File rescuing from memory cards:*
PC Inspector smart recovery

*Rescuing files from corrupted hard disk:*
Unstoppable Copier

*Unstoppable copying:*
TeraCopy

*Rescuing files from broken CD/DVD:*
IsoBuster
IsoPuzzle 
ICDcheck

*Write error resistant DVD:s:*
dvdisaster


*Encrypting*

*Versatile tool for encrypting:*
FREE CompuSec

*Hiding files:*
My Lockbox

*Encrypting files:*
AxCrypt 
Cryptainer LE 
Kruptos 2

*Encrypting with virtual drives:*
freeOTFE 
TrueCrypt 

*Encrypting for usb-drive:*
Cryptainer LE
USB flash security 


*Backup*

*Data Backup:*
Fbackup 
Syncback 
Comodo Backup 
Karen???s Replicator 
Cobian backup
XXCopy 

*Portable backup:*
Toucan 
FileHamster 

*Online-disk:*
Mozy 
Adrive

*Registry backup:*
Erunt

*Programs for mbr backupping and restoring:*
Many programs here

*Creating images from hard disks on-line:*
Paragon Express
Macrium Reflect Free 
DriveImageXML 
Drive Snapshot
SelfImage 
Comodo backup 
Shadow Protect (not free)

*Backupping hard disk with Live-Cd:*
GParted+Clonezilla
G4U 
PC INSPECTOR??? clone maxx
Partition Logic 

*Hard disk cloning:*
HDClone free (CD) 

*Hard disk cleaning:*
Darik's Boot & Nuke 
Active Kill Disk 
PC INSPECTOR??? e-maxx
Disk wipe 

*Backup drivers:*
Drivermax


*System rescue*

*Boot-CD:*
UBCD4win 
BootDisk
UBCD 

*Rescuing and troubleshooting:*
Memtest86+
Sisoft
SystemResqueCD
Shockfamily Knoppix

*Recover a hanging system:*
Antifreeze

*Repairing of broken internet connection:*
Winsockxpfix 
Winsockfix 
Lspfix
Autodebug for Winsock

*Fixing settings:*
Dial-aFix
Sreng
Computer Repair utility kit


*Miscellaneous*

*Guides:*
 disabling autorun 
Fixing MBR with Boot-CD
Fixing MBR
Configuring XP firewall
Restore Corrupted Folder Options and Advanced Settings

*Automatic analyzing of EULA:*
Eulalyzer 
Spywareguide

*Security program lists:*
Spywarewarrior
Alken
firewallguide

*Guides for malware removal:*
MajorGeeks

*Best security forums:*
Wilders Security

*Updates from Microsoft:*
Shavlik Patch Google® Gadget
 Ryan VM's pack

*AV-laboratories:*
support@emsisoft.com
newvirus@kaspersky.com
virus@avira.com
report@prevxresearch.com
https://analysis.f-secure.com/


*Tests*

*Eicar test virus:*
Eicar AntiVirus test file

*Test spyware (for experts):*
Spycar 
Scoundrel Simulator

*System shutdown test (for experts):*
ZeroDay testi

*Keylogger-test:*
Zemana

*HIPS-tests (for experts)*:
Comodo

*Tests for PC:*
Test my PC

*Firewall/port tester:*
GRC
AuditmyPC

*Other security tests:*
PC Flank
GFI (email)

*Browser tests:*
Web Check (security)
Popup Check (popups)
Browser security (java)

*Test sites:*
Av Comparatives
Matousec
Anti-Virus performance
Virus Info
Anti Malware Test
Shadow Server
Kareldjag
PCSL - PC Security Labs
Remove-malware
MTC


*Vista-security*

*UAC-control*
TweakUAC

*Better UAC*
Smart UAC
Norton UAC Tool

*Vista Firewall control*
Vista firewall control

*Repairing of broken internet connection:*
ICR

*Miscellaneous:*
disabling autorun
turning DEP on
Vista firewall guide


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 4, 2010)

*System cleaning:*
CCleaner

This did wonders for my online browsing speed.


----------



## Reverse Internet (Mar 31, 2010)

*Reverse Internet*

ReverseInternet.com provides you a service through which you can find other websites hosted on the same IP or that share same Google Analytics ID, Adsense ID or DNS. You get information about domains like .com, .net, .org, .info and also other country specific domains. The site has information about 73,000,000+ domain names. The service is completely free to use.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 1, 2010)

Which AV program do you guys recommend?  I use AVG, I found it works good enough but if there's a better one out there that'd be great to know.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 1, 2010)

The two that have help me out the most are Malwarebytes and MS security essentials. I had some nasty malware and virus thanks to them that nothing could get rid of other than these two programs.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2010)

largepkg said:


> The two that have help me out the most are Malwarebytes and MS security essentials. I had some nasty malware and virus thanks to them that nothing could get rid of other than these two programs.



Teach ya for downloading that child porn.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2010)

I dropped AVG for Microsoft Essentials...seems to be working just fine.

Nice list, Min0.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2010)

Always looking to help this community.


----------

